# dog urinating massive amounts of blood, no tumors, accidents or other apparent reason



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day, 

My three years male boxer dog seems to be seriously ill, so i am trying all that i can to help him which is why i am trying to find some answers online also. Dog doesnt have any previous ilnesses and doesnt suffer of any negative condition (no diabetes or obesity nothing.) He is mostly fed with Royal canine veterinary diet. About a two months ago my dog started to pee blood. So he was immediately treated with antibiotics for Urinal Tract Desease and the bleeding stopped immidiately. About five days ago (thursday) now he started to pee blood again. We immidiately made him blood tests (biochemical too i suppose) which shown nothing unusual, urine contained blood and white cells, and so he started taking antibiotics. This time the bleeding didnt stop. Yesterday (sunday) he went to another specialist for sonographic tests and he found something he supposed to be malign tumor in his bladder, but it wasnt vissible on Xray. Today (monday) our dog undergo two other sonographic examinations with two different specialists which both doesnt find anything (they were supposed to be more skilled as well as better equiped), plus cytological tests doesnt show any signs of cancer. We are still waiting for bacteriological results. Since monday he is on stronger antibiotics and is receiving anticoagulative treatment (administerred intravenous). All tests are clear, blood seems ok, kidneys work (atleast one of them), prostate is ok, everithing. One of the doctors is suggesting that it might be kidney, just today we found with sonograph that one kidney is seemingly bigger than the other. He is constantly pissing something that looks like pure blood, not blood tainted urine or black cola like urine, but like pure fresh blood. This doesnt change and seems like it is even getting worst. His behavior doesnt change at all, and he doesnt yet show any sighs of massive blood loss. Is it possible that this will still be urinary tract infection? And what should we doo about the bleeding and how can we find what is bleeding and stop it?

Can anyone please suggest what this problem might be or what tests should we do to find out what is wrong? I am starting to worry we will be again forced to watch slow death of our loved one and it horrifies me. I am seeing forward for any advice all of you with some experience with such things can give me. Thank you again


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds very scary. I don't have any answers for you, but I'm bumping this in case somene else does.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I doubt this is the problem since you have found blood in the urine at the vets, but are you just seeing the blood if the dog pees on snow? The reason I mention it is that there is a chemical reaction that will make snow turn red/orange when in contact with urine.

If that isn't it, then I would get copies of all of the tests that have been run and send them to a vet school for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day to all whom this might interrest,

a good thing is that our dog is still with us, and we finally after three months got the diagnosis, so if you are interrested i will tell you the story. That first outbreak of pissing blood in january have stopped after nearly two weeks. Our boxer hugo have undertaken many examinations and tests daily during that time and a team of veterinarians couldnt find anything. One after one all diagnosis were disprooved, it wasnt a cancer, no kidney failures no nothing. Dog was just pissing pure blood. Finally it stopped as quickly as it started. He finished his antibiotics and we mooved on. A month ago suddenly he start pissing blood again for about two days, yet all tests showed that he was completely healthy, both physically and mentally (no changes in behavior). And again after antibiotics it stopped. Today is thursday and in monday he started pissing blood again. We immidiately took urine directly from his bladder and blood samples and send them to complex serological examinations. Today we are nearly sure that he is infected with some yet treatment resistent leptospirosis, which is a wery serious desease transmittable to human also. Interrestingly he is having wery unusual progress of the desease, which is also wery rare. But serological tests have shown high levels of leptospirosis antidotes in his blood. Since tomorrow he is starting a new line of antibiotics combined with special food to lower his bladder Ph in order to help fighting this virus in his kidneys, which we all hope wouldnt lead to kidney failure and subsequent death. Unfortunately since this ilness is highly infectious (via urine and saliva), all of our family had to be tested although none of us is showing any serious symptoms (which our dog wasnt also). After a month of treatment our dog will undergo new tests to show if there is still leptospirosis present in his blood. I still hope he doesnt have infected none of our family or other his loved dog friends. I also hope he will cure and this all will have a happy ending. If you are interrested I will keep you updated. Wish us all luck.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting this update. Wishing you much luck and prayers for you and your family (fur and skin family) that you are all healthy.

How often do you need to repeat tests for Hugo and your family before you are considered clear?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sending you good thoughts and prayers to your family, Hugo and your friends and all dogs concerned .....

Please keep us updated.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Has the vets suggested vaccinating your doggie friends with the lepto vaccine?


----------



## judass (Mar 22, 2012)

Good god that's scary.
I'd like to be updated, this is interesting.


----------



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for all your interrest and support, i have decided to keep posting here. Yesterday a final massive sonograph tests have prooven that there arent indeed any tumors in his kidneys (which was the second, although less probable alternative), so his high levels of leptospirosis antidodes are surely a indication of this desease. It is wery interresting that he isnt showing any simptoms (maybe because he was vaccinated at young age) but it is sure he have had contact with the desease in the past. Now it looks like this virus is using his body (kidneys) as a carrier, and he is pissing infected urine. I decided I will upload some photos so you all can better imagine how he looks like, and maybe provide some interresting facts about his personality. As you see, this is my fourth boxer, i know this breed wery well, and each of them was a personaliy of his own and an amazing dog (which they all are at the end). I would have newer ever think about other kind of dog, even though this race tends to be often ill and has a lot of problems. Another sad think is that none of my boxers lived long enough, therefore i really hope this one will be an exeption. 

The first was a female Baša (read Basha), she died at two years after birth complications,
second was male Asko, he hit a car (wasnt hit by a car, he hit a slow mooving car while running, he didnt see him because he was looking at someone from my family) and brake his neck which killed him instantly at seven years of age. Everytime when your pet passes away it is very tragic and painfull, but toughest time was with Bruno. While our family was on vaccation, he was with my cousin and his dogs (they got hudge piece of land and a lot of happy dogs to play with). The day we returned and we went for him, that exact day he stopped eating. That was it, he wasnt eating and all food we get into him he vomited instantly. For the next three - four weeks we were witnesses of a slow and painfull death of our belowed dog. Many veterinarians including my dad (which is also a veterinarian doctor if i havent mentioned above) were unable to find out the reason of his mysterious disorders, all tests which he undertook daily showed he was completely healthy. He was on daily dose of intravenous nutrition, hormones, viamins and various medications to buy us time to find out what was wrong. We did all we could, he just wasnt eating and he was getting weaker each day and also looking more sadder and more hopeless. Later more complications were arriving, after his last surgical biopsy (about a four days before we got him euthanised) and camera examinations of bowels and stomach he was unable to walk, got strong respiratory problems, grew severe eyes dessease (for example hudge eye abscess which literally destroyed his one eye) and his legs began to deform. It was unimaginable pain for my entire family taking 24 hours care of him seeing no results and loosing him slowly. One sad day all friends gathered to say their final good byes and we had to end his suffering. Even though we and many other veterinary eperts did all we could, we couldnt help him. Even today i got his old collar as a memory (dirty from special contrast fluid we pumped into him for his last CT radiology examinations he vomited instantly). That was six years ago and it still makes me feel wery sad thinking about it, thankfully i can still reach to Hugo which is sleaping and snooring next to my bed right now (although kinda toxic recently). After a long time that noone in my family wanted a new dog, to undergo that pain again if something happened to him, we decided three years ago we will give it a another try again. And now this. So you can quite imagine all the fear we have that this will be the same scenario, because it got all the premises. Again our dog is sick and long time (last month) all veterinarians that examined him couldnt find what was wrong and all tests whowed he was completely healthy. Finally we now know what is the problem. and hopefully can cure him so this dog story wouldnt be sad as our previous.

So yesterday we started our fourth round of antibiotics treatment now focused against leptospirosis (previous three were administerred each time he started to piss blood, although not directly against this virus), and we will see what will the future bring us. One more thing, please excuse my english since i am not a natural born english speaker, i am from Slovakia. I will keep you updated since then have a nice day.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow. Any idea how he got it?

Your english is just fine.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your english is just fine.  

I so hope things go well and the disease is cured. I understand the slow suffering and the loss you have endured with your other pets. It is tough. You do love that breed for sure.  I can only say that I hope he is cured and you have many more years of health and happiness together.

Keep us posted for sure. I am sending more prayers your way and well wishes.

I am just happy they have found a proper diagnosis to work with and he has a fighting chance to beat this.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Sending lots of good thoughts to your dog and your family. Please do keep us updated on him!


----------



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day

i got bad news, two days ago Hugo (still on heavy antibiotics) started pising blood again, which stopped today morning. We made all the tests as usual and yesterday sedimentation tests of urine showed some possible cancer markers, so now it looks like that he indeed may suffer from some kind of cancer. We have send these results to doctor which specializes in human cancer and we are waiting for results and his opinion. In the next days we will possibly have to undergo magnetic resonantion to localise that bastard if indeed it is a tumor of any kind, also in human hospital. I dont even know how many diagnosis have we already made, and i also dont know if this is final, but if this is indeed a cancer, with this heavy bleeding it wouldnt be any good. We still dont know anything for sure but i wanted to let the internet know since if things get any worse i dont know if i will be able to write here somethink. Still hugo is in great shape sleeping in the coldest corner of our house after playing for a few hours with his toys in the garden.

I would like to provide ou with picture of Hugo which i found in my pc, maybe i will post on some more later


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hugo is beautiful. I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way for all of you. Should something unfortunate happen I can definitely understand you not posting for a bit. But do come back. 

Bless all of you.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

Hugo is a beautiful dog! I love Boxers, they're so goofy and funny. It's impossible to be in a bad mood when a Boxer is around.

Thanks for updating us. Best wishes for a good outcome for Hugo, I'm sorry to hear about this newest development. If you can't post for a while that's okay, but I hope in time you can come back.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

It's possible that it is an antibiotic resistent bacteris (just went through that with a bone infection. A hint - if they give you an antibiotic that will probably work - add some sillimarin (milk thistle) as it can make the bacteria LESS resistant. I'd also see if there is a good internist in your area that your regular vet can refer to. Sometimes specialist get to the bottom of a problem quicker than even very good GP vets. Good luck with your boy.


----------



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day,

hugo is still bleeding blood, we cannot stop it. If it will be possible we will go to magnetic resonantion in tuesday to find something, if no, we will try to perform surgery if it will be any good. Everybodey says the situation is wery bad and it is low chance he is going to make it. We still dont know what it is, we arent sure if it is tumor in one of kidneys, leptospirosis or as we thought today immunal reaction. I try to have hope but i am afraid my world is going to colapse. I have wery close relation with him, i spend all my time with him. After my family he is the most precious think to me. I still dont believe it he looks completely fine now. I dont know what to do it is so difficult to look at him and imagine he maybe wouldnt be here next week. I feel completely hopeless i cannot doo anything and i dont know how long i will be able to supress my feelings and doesnt fall into complete despair and mysery. I am afraid we are fighting a lost battle and even writing this is extremely hard for me


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so so very sorry. I just lost my heart dog too... all of a sudden, to pancreatic necrosis and a huge mass in his stomach that was probable cancer. Fine one day and gone in a month. It is terribly difficult. I empathize with you more than you could possibly imagine. I am still traumatized and probably always will be.

I wish there was something I could do or say to help ... but I know it is hard to comfort at this time. Please know you are all in my thoughts. I will keep hoping along with you for a good outcome.

Try and keep hope and faith the best you can. You never know ... miracles do and still happen. I will be praying for Hugo and you and your family.

Please keep us updated ... bless all of you.


----------



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

I have to thank you, although we newer met and you dont know me, you listen to me and I dont know how to thank you. Abbylynn many people cannot realize how hard loosing a dog can be, unfortunately we found the hard way and the only think comparable and ewen worse is loosing a loved one person. I feel sorry for your loss and i am affraid i cannot write it here sufficiently. Since today I am loosing my optimism, and i am completely hopeless. I look at him and i cannot imagine he might be gone in few days, i cannot imagine how will i and my family cope with that. Until today i wasnt accepting the possibility that Hugo might die, but since today i lost it and i practically cannot stop crying like little boy. Until today i tried not to talk about my feelings, i didnt want to worsen the allready sad situation at our home but today i am just going around crying. I want to apologize if this what i am writing might sound stupid but it helps me in some weird way. 

Today morning i took him for a long walk and out in the middle of the field where noone could see or hear me i sat on a piece of rock and cried and cried for a first time in a long time. I begged him to get well and had a long talk with him about all we will do when he get well. He looked all empathic as usual when i am sad and tryed to make me happy as he could. You see, as i wrote some time ago here when my prewious boxer Bruno died after three weeks of suffering I was thinking for a long time that what will i doo with him if i got just one more day, one more full day. I am affrayd that day will be given to me and Hugo today and I just dont know what to do. I just dont want to live throught this again if he passes away, i dont want to see him everywhere in house, i dont want to be finding his toys after weeks hidden somwhere in the garden I dont want to wake up in the morning and see that empty spot where he used to sleep. I just want to have him here with me for some more years.

Just now he came to my room and i just dont know what to doo. I will inform you if this will have a possitive outcome, if he passes away i think i will newer return here since i wouldnt be able to read what i wrote just now and in the past. Have a nice day and wish us good luck.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wishing you good luck ... and if you have not to return ... maybe someday you will. I understand if you don't ... you may need a break from the subject of dogs all together for a while. I thought about it too.  

Tonight I had to take my little heart dogs brother to the ER ... same place my Leeo was a little over two weeks ago where I had to let him go to the bridge. It was tough walking in there ... but needed to be done. Luckily Blu Boy does not have pneumonia ... as his chest was rattling and he has been exposed to canine flu.

It is ok to cry. I still am. It is not crazy to feel the way you do. I was closer to my dog than I am most people, honest. I cried today because he was not here to celebrate our usual Easter egg hunt together. I am 57 years old and I am still having a hard time accepting the loss.

You are definitely in my thoughts and prayers. Take time to grieve no matter how it turns out. Try to think of how Hugo would want you to feel. He would not want you to be sad. I keep telling myself this same thing. It is hard ... but I just keep telling myself this anyways. 

I also know that there will never be another to replace my little guy ... just like you have that special place in your heart for Hugo ... Leeo has a special place in my heart ... but there is always room to love another some where in there ... on down the road ... some day. 

Best wishes and bless all of you.

EDIT: I just wanted to tell you that without this forum and all the wonderful people I had to talk to on here about my loss ... I would have been lost. It is good to talk about things with others. It helps the grieving process tremendously. The people on this forum who helped me through the last couple of months will never know how much I appreciate them ... words are not enough. But it is something for you to think about.


----------



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day,

sorry for not comming here for some time, Hugo is still with us so let me tell you the story. So last week tuesday we went to magnetic resonantion, and after an hour of examination the head doctor of human hospital radiology center found no tumors, just nothing in his kidneys or bladder which could be causing this massive blood loss. Only think unusual was that one kidney had some kind of dilatation which wasnt showing any other signs of problems. In a nearly hour conversation with my father doctor have said he is unsure of what is causing this massive bleeding and if Hugo was his human patient he wouldnt remove the kidney. He also stated that many people are suffering from hematuria and human medicine still cannot find the cause in many cases. 

I was kinda relieved that day that we musnt have had him euthanized and that it isnt malign cancer - since all was showing that it is indeed malign tumors, but we still didnt know what it was. Doctor from that hospital have stated that it must be of bacteriological origin or something similar since it have allways reacted to antybiotics treatment in the past. Other possible diagnosis have emerged that it might be indeed flat tumors somewhere which arent vissible on magnetic resonantion since they are in the tissue, and if they are in the ureter it might be a problem since they are often inoperable in humans too. 

We wanted to perform a surgery i mentioned earlyer in my posts where they would insert a camera into his bladder and see from which kidney the blood is comming and remove that one and hope it it was the correct think to doo. Unfortunately or fortunately the next morning (wednesday) he suddenly stopped urinating blood and in the morning his blood was pure and yellow as it wasnt in a long time after a week of pissing a pure blood. It is wery interresting since he wasnt on any kind of medication, nor antibiotics for few days and he havent received any new treatment. He received just his anaestethization and two doses of intravenous nutritions (NaCl and minerals). He have quickly regained his strendth and everything looks normal.

We just dont know when it is going to return, and how this is going to continue. So basically everything looks fine for now but we dont know for how long. Thank you for your support and for hearing me out and i will inform you when something will change. This morning when i was with him outside i found out his urine got a strange darker color, like we are indeed returning back to pissing blood but i still have to take him out in an hour to find out if it wasnt just a darker morning urine as a result of not beeing out for longer (last walk in midnight - first morning walk in 11:30). Ok wish us luck, thank you again and i will keep you updated.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, it sounds like he does better with IV Fluid treatments. Have you kept a journal on how much he is drinking daily? 

He is very blessed that you care so much and are working hard help him recover.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep us updated


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wishing you luck and keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## boxerloverbp (Jul 7, 2012)

Did you ever find out what was causing the problem with your Boxer? Is he still urinating blood? I have a 6 year old male boxer who starting peeing pure blood today. He has no other symptoms, behavior normal, eating normally, etc. The vet ran a million tests and everything is pretty much normal. They have no idea what is causing the problem. But his bladder is full of blood. We are waiting on more test results that won't be back til next week. Wondering if my sweet boy has the same thing that yours does. My Boxer is from Czech Republic but I live in US.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I do not know anything that would help other than Leptospirosis comes to mind. I hope your dog gets better.
Let us know.

oldhounddog


----------



## Hugo3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day,

i would like to update all who might be interrested, but now i will keep it short and come back later to provide full story. Hugo is still alive and happy with us, although i cannot say he is cured or out of danger. I will provide you with full progress and treatment we undergo and the results in about a day r two. untill than bye...


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Hi Hugo3 ,
Glad to hear from you. We will be looking forward to hearing how Hugo is doing.

Best , oldhounddog


----------

